

How We Impersonate Users to Fix Problems Faster - bosdev
https://eager.io/blog/how-we-impersonate-users/

======
DanitaBaires
Symfony Framework has this built in and it's a real treat to use.
[http://symfony.com/doc/2.0/book/security.html#impersonating-...](http://symfony.com/doc/2.0/book/security.html#impersonating-
a-user)

------
mahouse
I remember having seen this when the admin panel interface of Twitter leaked,
although I don't know whether those screenshots were legit or not.

